# Rocket ship from Cervelo



## ayceejay (2 May 2015)




----------



## Citius (2 May 2015)

lol at that cassette - is he riding up Everest...


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2015)

Can't make out the name by the American flag - who's is it?

Looks hot.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Definitely a triathletes bike, possible Kyle Jones


----------



## TissoT (2 May 2015)

She/he must have little legs .. blimey


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 May 2015)

Man, that is one ugly MF.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> Man, that is one ugly MF.


More crime trial than time trial, methinks.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 May 2015)




----------



## goody (2 May 2015)

Citius said:


> lol at that cassette - is he riding up Everest...



Or is it 1X11.


----------



## Citius (2 May 2015)

goody said:


> Or is it 1X11.



Good point - no front mech. Still a silly dinner-plate cassette though


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Citius said:


> Good point - no front mech. Still a silly dinner-plate cassette though



Silly for what type of course, have you done may iron mans? they are not all pan flat. One my eldest did last year was up Alpe D'huez swim at the bottom run at the top with a 110k ride in between.

*Km 101 to 115 (The climb up to Alpe d'Huez)*
The first six bends up to La Garde are awful – the climb is steep and the heat is stifling, so be patient and don't hesitate to use your easiest gear ratio. Between La Garde and Saint-Féréol (bends 16 to 7) you'll be smiling again, as the gradient is less steep, and you too are now part of the legend of this route that has seen a century of great cycling champions go by. You should use each bend to revive and recover. It'll still be very hot, so don't hesitate to spray yourself. Between Saint-Féréol and the Patte d'Oie (bends 7 to 3): here you go above 1500 m in altitude, so it will be a little less hot. Take advantage of the Huez crossing to catch your breath, because the difficulties will come back starting with bend No. 4.
Between the Patte d'Oie and the finish line, the steep climbs are back and they are exacerbated by a new problem, the wind that blows on the summit.


----------



## Citius (2 May 2015)

screenman said:


> Silly for what type of course, have you done may iron mans? they are not all pan flat. One my eldest did last year was up Alpe Duez swim at the bottom run at the top with a 110k ride in between.



That patently isn't a bike for hills. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Citius said:


> That patently isn't a bike for hills. That's all I'm saying.



Depends what sort of event you are doing, is all I am saying.


----------



## ayceejay (2 May 2015)

The bike belongs to Benjamin Collins 
*@triBC*


----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2015)

Cool, doing a 70.3 tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 May 2015)

At one time I would have really liked those bikes, but not now - Those with, in fact, a lot of modern top end bikes just look ugly to me.

Nah, I'll keep with the more understated lines of more classic looking designs thanks.


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2015)

Its a stunning looking maachine.....even with the big cassette


----------



## Kestevan (6 May 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> At one time I would have really liked those bikes, but not now - Those with, in fact, a lot of modern top end bikes just look ugly to me.
> 
> Nah, I'll keep with the more understated lines of more classic looking designs thanks.



Somethig like this perchance?






Or perhaps: 








Just asking......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 May 2015)

Fair point


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Somethig like this perchance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah but you will see lack of dinner plates on the back wheel.

That big cassette is useless for efficient TT'ing


----------



## screenman (6 May 2015)

Maybe for a TT, but I would bet it is a tri bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 May 2015)

The set up [IMO] on this bike makes no sense, having said that, I have seen the very same thing in hilly TT's when the competitor believes an aero position coupled with a disc wheel and wide range cassette will make them fast, relatively speaking, it does not. You will always gain more by riding a lighter set up on climbs than you will lose on the downhills. Fortunately for us, quite a lot of folk don't seem to understand this .
Cervelo certainly know what they are doing, a new TT bike is produced virtually every year and prices rise correspondingly, in part driven by well heeled triathalopes.


----------



## ayceejay (6 May 2015)

I did post a link to the owner of the bike a professional triathlete but here's another one so you all can catch up bencollins.org


----------



## totallyfixed (6 May 2015)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if has gone through all the manifestations of the Cervelo TT bike, I see from the link he is riding a P5, sooo last year. Being a triathlete and a good bike rider are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Kestevan (7 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if has gone through all the manifestations of the Cervelo TT bike, I see from the link he is riding a P5, sooo last year. Being a triathlete and a good bike rider are not necessarily the same thing.



In fact from a recent study I seem to recall that the bike section of a triathlon was the _least_ important of the three disciplines, and that the running bit was the most significant.......


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2015)

Kestevan said:


> In fact from a recent study I seem to recall that the bike section of a triathlon was the _least_ important of the three disciplines, and that the running bit was the most significant.......


I thought it was primarily a race in changing clothes with some sporty bits thrown in for interest.


----------



## Tojo (9 May 2015)

Citius said:


> lol at that cassette - is he riding up Everest...



I thought the same until I noticed its got a single chainset.....


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jun 2015)

Can these bikes get any uglier?


----------

